# I think I have a BBQ (OCD)!?



## j0k3r-x (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been smokin & grillin for years now but I am fairly new to building smokers. I love this forum! Endless info and endless good people! That being said, I think I have a problem?

I think I have an Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) for BBQ and building smokers, grills, pits!? Seems like everything I see while I am out going to the store, driving to work, etc. is a possible smoker or part for a smoker. What I mean by that for example is I will see a large LP tank, utility box, USPS drop box, dumpster, Water Tower or whatever and I think to my self Hmmm, that would make a great smoker!? I am also very aware of trees these days? I also find myself standin in Sams lookin at the ribs, butts, brisket, chicken very often and buyin tons of meat on a whim. 
Am I a freak or does anybody else experience anything like this?


----------



## jminion (Sep 8, 2008)

Your in the wrong place if you want to end this condition..


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey no FREAKS on here,you fit in just fine.This is a site for Addicts,not a rehab site,if I thought fo one minute that this was for quiters I'd be gone lol
The tree thing gets worse,I'm at the stage of looking at Husqvarnas site and wondering what tree gets the Swedish blite next.
Smoke on live long


----------



## dono (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the same disorder my friend, and to make things even worse I'm a forman at a scrap metals yard. you wouldn't beleive how many things I've wanted to put on the side to build another smoker with


----------



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2008)

A local company has been tearing up the streets and laying down 36 dia. steel  pipe for natual gas bulk delivery system to the copper mine. The other day I a saw a 60 inch section just sitting all by it's lonesome that had be thinking "Lang Clone", so I asked one of the pipe layers what they did with sections like that. He said that they weld it on to a longer section of pipe and bury it. He said that if there is anything left over it's maybe 10-12 inches long and that they just recycle it. 

Oh well, the quest for pipe continues.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know what you are saying. I went boating this weekend and on the way to the lake several people had somehow obtained those big channel markers (red & green similar to the pics below) that mark the edges of the river channel. They were using them in their landscaping or at the side of the road and put a mailbox in it. I know sometimes they come loose and drift ashore. I was thinking that SmokinSteve could probably convert one of those things into a cool smoker.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 8, 2008)

i think everyone here has some form of the disorder, welcome aboard.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2008)

What he said... and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks All! I feel much better now that I know that I am not alone!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I saw one of those metal news paper vending boxes today and I had this uncontrollable urge to make off with it but I came to my senses and walked away... lol


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum JOK3R!


----------



## daboys (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome JOK3R. You're gonna fit right in with this crew.


----------



## dingle (Sep 8, 2008)

Quit beating around the bush and tell it like it is........its an ADDICTION!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction from just up 19 from ya. Kinda fun figuring what all could be made into a smoker. I also am kinda surprised that I really look forward the the sale circulars from the grocery stores now just to see what meat is on sale.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Pineywoods, always nice to hear from a Florida neighbor! I am a sick man and I need all the encouragement I can get!


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2008)

Just keeep reading and getting addicted.

You will love it.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks ronp100343! I will probably be seeking your advice in the future!

Thanks DINGLE, daboys, richoso1, and crusty ol salt!!!! I love this place!


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2008)

Feel welcome to contact me by Pm. I am here to help any 
time.


----------



## norrell6 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome JOK3R,

I sure do know what you mean. I thought I was the only freak that looked at an LP tank and thought,.... Hmmm...... that would make a great smoker. I had to drive out of state for work last week and the whole time, there and back, I was looking for yard sales or someone with a smoker sitting outside for sale. It is a sickness, but there are definitely worse ones to have. At least we get to eat well with this sickness. Good luck and hope to see some posts of your next smoke.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought you said you had a problem, I don't see no problem, seems like normal reaction to me. I myself have ESD excessive smoking disorder


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 9, 2008)

Excessive Smoking Disorder.. I like that! lol - Yeah, I don't really consider it too much of a problem either! I see it as therapy for the other affliction I have called STRESS!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey norrell6, I grew up in Indiana just outside of Muncie. I miss Indiana and all of the corn fields, pig farms and Hoosiers! I used to go out in the fields after the farmers would plow and find buckets of arrow heads when I was kid! I miss that!! I wish my kids could experience that! I took it for granted when I lived there and I thought there was more outside the fence and there was. I was right but the grass ain't always greener on the other side if you know what I mean! If I didn't leave I wouldn't have my kids so I am glad I did cause I love my kids more than anything in this world for sure!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2008)

Comes with the territory!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Welcome...


----------



## jond (Oct 1, 2008)

Smoking OCD eh... perfectly normal behaviour around here :)

Welcome!

Jon.


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 1, 2008)

OCD - Outdoor Cooking Disorder


----------



## lightfoot (Oct 1, 2008)

I feel your pain. Scary ain't it?  But I just tell the wife-there are worse things I could be doin.


----------



## venture (Oct 1, 2008)

I can solder.  Wouldn't know one end of a torch from the other.

Still... I find myself looking at welding rigs.  Hmmmm?


----------



## norrell6 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey JOK3R,

I havent checked this post in a while and didnt see this til today. I am from Muncie and I know what you mean about moving away. I moved for a job and took the family to Ohio and Pennsylvania. We were gone for about 10 years and it sure makes you appreciate home. Hope you maybe get to move back sometime. When we moved back we knew it had to be to Indianapolis because of my job, but its close enough to Muncie where we both still have family. Great talking to you and good luck with smoking.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2008)

You are preaching to the choir my friend. Enjoy the addiction. 

I am a little odd but not quite a freak. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ever notice that those old steam engines already have a firebox, stack and fuel bin, and water tank? It wouldn't take much to convert one into a mobile smoker big enough to feed the whole town. Then get up steam and move on down the line to the next town/event et al. Hmmmmmm maybe I am a freak after all.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for joining our family!


----------

